# Getting really worried.



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I would only wait a lil while and call into your vet and ask. We have 4 cats at home and this has never happened to us. I really hope your little guy gets better soon.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't blame you for being worried. I am not familier with viruses that cats can get. Being as how he is older and I'm unfamilier with this type of thing, I'd probably opt to take him in. 

I sure hope he gets better soon. I know its tough on you and Mikey.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I think he just wants to rest. Of course Stu (the 6 mo old kitten) won't let him. He just keeps jumping on him every chance he gets.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I know my daughter's cat, Amber, does that sneeze/cough thing a lot. She's got to be getting up there in age, too. We've had her since we've lived in this house...7 years now. And she was Melody's cat from her mom's house, before she moved up here.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Could it be Kennel Cough? Hope he feels better soon............


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Could it be Kennel Cough? Hope he feels better soon............


Do cats get that? I don't even know what that is. He seems to be pretty normal otherwise. He's eating just as much as ever. And he is still pretty active.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> Do cats get that? I don't even know what that is. He seems to be pretty normal otherwise. He's eating just as much as ever. And he is still pretty active.


They can..... here is some info......
Kennel cough or infectious tracheobronchitis is caused by several infectious organisms, including bacteria and viruses. Vaccinations are not 100% protective against the agents of kennel cough. Coughing due to kennel cough usually becomes apparent within a few weeks of exposure of your dog or cat to other dogs or cats in a kennel or show environment. Kennel cough usually resolves itself without any treatment. If the cough is severe enough that the pet has difficulty sleeping or people in the house have difficulty sleeping, cough suppressants can be given to suppress the frequency of cough, allowing the pet and human members of the household to get rest while the disease runs its course. If the cough does not subside in a week to ten days, your pet should be evaluated for other diseases of the lungs or airways.

Some times the only thing you notice about it is the cough... some will eat and act normal except the cough.... It is airborne.....


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I recently got two cats from the shelter and both had kitty kennel cough. It took a couple rounds of antibiotics but they are both a hundred percent better now. My sister has an older cat whose previous owners never got any shots for and has feline herpes. Cats with this (it's really common) can get the kennel cough symptoms without an exposure to shelters. Her cat recently came off some antibiotics for a similar issue. Hope your baby gets better!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Poor Mikey. Check this out and see if it helps.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=210


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Well thanks for all the input. Unfortunately, none of these things sound right. I am thinking it is just a cold. He seems better tonight. I think I'm gonna wait this out til the end of the week. If it doesn't stop, I'll take him in next week when I have some days off.


----------

